# G930 Will nimmer Laden



## Bl0ody666 (26. März 2012)

Moin Moin,

habe ein problem mit meinem g 930 von logitech.
habe mir ein neues mainboard zugelegt, dass asus rampage 4 ..davor war es das rampage 3, und seit dem habe ich probleme mit beinem sound allg.
habe schon verscheidene usb ports durchgetestet (usb 2/3) und sogar an einen anderen rechner gehängt.
es passiet garnix. er will einfach nicht.
das der akku kapput sein sollte,halte ich für ausgeschlossen,da das headset grad mal 2 monate alt und doch recht gut behandelt wurde.

mfg


----------



## Diavel (26. März 2012)

Hi,

wenns an mehreren Rechnern nicht klappt muss es ja am Headsets liegen.

Ich würde es über die Gewährleistung (nicht Garantie!) zum Händler bringen und nen neues verlangen. Leider sind Treiberprobleme bei dem Ding nicht gerade selten, muss man mit leben können (oder halt was anderes kaufen).

Grüße


----------



## Madz (27. März 2012)

Wenn du einen Garantietausch versuchst, würde ich es danach sowieso komplett gegen einen Hifi Kopfhörer plus Mikro tauschen, da die Tonqualität um Welten bessser ist. Ein ähnlich teurer Hifi Kopfhörer wischt klanglich mit dem G930 den Fußboden und braucht dazu nur den kleinen Finger.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. März 2012)

gut,was würdet ihr mir sonst vorschlagen, muss leider Gottes Kabellos sein damit ich aufn Balkon rauchen muss ^^
muss es bei mindfactory umtauschen bzw. ersetzen lassen.


----------



## Madz (27. März 2012)

Kabellos ist klangtechnisch immer extrem schlechter, als gleich teure , kabelgebundene Produkte. Es wird deinem Spielspass  sehr zugute kommen, wenn du deine Gewohnheiten änderst  und auf Kabel setzt.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. März 2012)

gut,schlag was vor ^^
preislich um die 180euro


----------



## Madz (27. März 2012)

Würdest du evtl. zum Probehören nach Dortmund zu MADOOMA fahren? Der Laden ist DIE Adresse für Kopfhörer. Mir ist nämlich kein Geschäft bekannt, daß so ein umfangreiches Sortiment anbietet. Du findest dort wirklich alles, was Rang und Namen hat.


----------



## Darkseth (27. März 2012)

wow, 180€?

Dann würd ich mir bei Madooma (lohnt sich sehr) mir mal folgende modelle anhören:

Beyerdynamic: DT 770 Pro, DT 990 Pro
AKG: K601
Ultrasone: HFI 780, bzw andere Ultrasone modelle, die im Budget sind
Shure: SRH 840


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. März 2012)

Danke euch beiden für die tipps.

Mir ging es drum dass ich in der wohnung rum laufen kann, z.b. Abwasch etc. Zuerledigen ohne das ich meine boxen auf vollepulle laufen zu haben ,kommt nicht gut an bei den neuen nachbarn und z.b. Mit freunden/familie über skype labern kann ohne jedes mal zu unterbrechen wenn ich z.b. Rauchen gehe etc.
Sonst hab ich ja mein 5.1 anlage von creative.

Werde mir denn noch nachem umzug 1.5. Mir den laden angucken und evtl. Eine beratung antun.

Mfg


----------



## Madz (27. März 2012)

Mach am besten einen Termin, nimm dir viel Zeit und deine Lieblingscds mit! Ich wette meine Anlage, meinen Rechner und meine DVD Sammlung, daß dieser Besuch eine Offenbarung in Sachen Audio sein wird.


----------

